# Brinkman Pitmaster parts question



## porkaholic (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a Brinkman Smokin Pit Pitmaster that I bought many years ago.  I have used it to grill and smoke but it does not have a fire box on the side like some of the other Brinkman's do.  My question is, can one be added and if so where to I go to find one?  Any help is appreciated.  Being very new to this site it looks like I posted this in the wrong place, sorry.


----------



## k5yac (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's probably in the wrong place... perhaps an admin can move it to the "wood smokers" thread. 

As for your pit... I think I know the model you are describing. I suppose you could get a fire box from Brinkmann, cut a hole and bolt it on. That would make it similar to the other Brinkmanns in coal capacity and looks. Otherwise, you could get creative with some sheet metal and try to fab one yourself. Either way, I don't see any reason why you couldn't add a firebox to your pit.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been looking on line to see if Brinkman has parts for sale but so far have not been able to find a fire box.  I think I will start looking at the thrift stores and see if I can find something to make a mod for the smoker.  It does a great job and I think adding a fire box would really be a good idea.  Beats buying a new smoker.  Thanks for you thoughts.


----------

